# Small alarm clocks, suitable for travel?



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm wondering if any members of the forum can recommend a small alarm clock that's a little better than the usual, by having some of the features that interest participants in in the forum, looks, toughness, charm, interesting design?

Any suggestions gratefully appreciated.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

jva59 said:


> I'm wondering if any members of the forum can recommend a small alarm clock that's a little better than the usual, by having some of the features that interest participants in in the forum, looks, toughness, charm, interesting design?
> 
> Any suggestions gratefully appreciated.


Search Google for "JLC Alarm Clock", there are many vintage pieces available that are filled with looks and charm. Looks like there are some beautiful LeCoultre travel alarm clocks with 8-day power reserve that can be found for around $400.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

REI has a nice little quartz analog travel alarm for $14.

Howard Miller has a couple nice ones $26 - $55

Bai Design has some nice ones also.

Just google pictures for "travel alarm" and see what you get. You want to make sure you can return anything you buy because some of the alarms are not sufficiently loud.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

moved to clock world with 24hr public exposure.


----------



## 440saw (Feb 1, 2012)

Vintage Seth Thomas 8 Day 7 Jewel Travel Alarm Clock Working Leather Case | eBay

You will like this, it has heritage and is not expensive.


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

440saw said:


> Vintage Seth Thomas 8 Day 7 Jewel Travel Alarm Clock Working Leather Case | eBay
> 
> You will like this, it has heritage and is not expensive.


Thanks 440, this hadn't occurred to me, and I am intrigued by what I see.


----------



## theksti272 (Sep 19, 2011)

World Time Alarm Clock with Calendar, Temperature and LED Torch










I hope this will get the results you are looking for....


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I purchased this very basic alarm clock from Seiko, the Seiko QHE083SLH Bedside Alarm Clock. It is battery powered, luminous, small, and has a silent smoothly sweeping second hand.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Junghans has a german made "atomic" alarm clock for $24.95 I would stay away from older mechanical jeweled alarm clocks because they were rarely serviced. Accuracy and reliability will be likely problems.
Here's the Junghans:
Junghans USA | Junghans Atomic Alarm Clock 170/1001.00 (black)


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a recommendation here as I think you would have a hard time finding one but here's a little travel clock that I've had for many years. My father in law gave it to me 30 years ago. How long he had it for before giving it to me I don't know. The mechanical alarm if pretty loud for such a tiny thing. I traveled everywhere with it and it never failed. I never serviced it or did anything to it. It just keeps on working. It is 2 minutes slow though in a 24 hour period. It's a pretty well crafted little device.


----------



## clockisticking (Apr 1, 2013)

Is there a place/sub-forum here for digital travel alarm clocks as well?


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all these great tips! (I better be careful or I'll become a travel alarm junkie--and I already have more than enough timepiece addictions!) I've purchased the Seiko recommended by Mleon. TheCeladon: the Angelus is a beauty!

theksti: where does one find that remarkable looking device?


----------



## Swift_Movement (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a foldable digital timex one. With indiglo.


----------

